# Gunsmith



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Looing for Gunsmith (I'm in Roy) to take some pull out of my triggers, did some homework and found:

Lynn Yaunt; In West Point 

Any info on this gentlemen or any others that you know, that are good, would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend took a rifle into Lee's and liked his work. He's up in that area. Lee's Gun Shop


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I like Franz Bryner at The Gun Shop in Ogden.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I use a guy named Craig to do my work. Most trigger jobs with him are less than $50, he does a great job on virtually anything I need him to do. He even tracked down parts for a shotgun of mine that is LONG out of production. And most things I have had him do are done within the day. (PS: he will clean the heck out of a dirty gun too)

Craig is in Midvale: 801-562-2486


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used both of the mentioned gunsmith's Lee and Byrner; both have done a very good job for me and my friends on numerous guns. Both of these guys’ prices are very competitive. 

I had Lee work over the trigger on my Henry .22; you wouldn't believe how great a job he did with it.

I've heard good things about Lynn too.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on Lee

IMHO he has to be one of the best trigger guys in the buisness. 

Lee's Gun Shop
West Haven
4175 S 4300 W
801-731-2535

The only bad thing about Lee is he is out awhile, I think the last gun I took to have a trigger and break installed took about 6 weeks with money down. He takes a little longer if you dont give him money down, I discovered this through trial and error :wink:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, I ended up getting the 300 Weatherby Mag. and I love it. I am looking to put a Sims pad on it (it lets you know its there) and get the trigger pull adjusted. Thanks again.

Edit: As this is my first time using a Gunsmith, it is proper protocal to tip a gunsmith?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see why not. I gave a gun dealer an extra $20.00 once because he sold me a new gun at such a rediculus low price I knew he didn't make any money on it. Good service is just that , weather in a restaurant or a gun shop. 8)

A lot of business gets done with the vendors favorite brew or beverage. :mrgreen:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Edit: As this is my first time using a Gunsmith, it is proper protocal to tip a gunsmith?


In my experience dealing with this kind of thing, taxidermy, gunsmith, stuff like this I always like to give a tip, mostly it just ends up being them tell me the total is like 89.00 and I just give a hundred. Usually its less than twenty bucks, usually around ten, but IMHO its some of the best money spent.


----------

